# New Myspace and 2 New Songs



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

hey guys my band just did a brand new myspace lay out and posted 2 new songs the songs are Hey Hey Whattaya Say I & II, if you guys can take a listen and let us know what you think that would be great alot of work went into these 2 songs they actually run perfectly each other but myspace dosnt allow that so there is a lag between the 2 but you should listen to both together.

www.myspace.com/notevendeath


----------



## ennsgr (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm really liking the vocals, it's got a great sonic youth vibe right around the 1:00 mark of the first track. I really like it though. My only suggestion might be to try a mix with a little more prominence given to the instruments, and tone the vocals down. When the screams started hitting they were solid, but I think they were overpowering the music behind it. 

It might be worth trying to mix them almost even with the music, then again that's just me.

The scream/vocal mix at the start of part II is UNBELIEVABLE. I really like it.


Cheers!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds great, your vocalist has a lot of talent.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds really great. The one complaint that I have is about the production, not the performance -- the mix is very fatiguing, as it's all treble and bass, with no midrange. Otherwise, very impressive.


----------

